# Where has More Job Opportunities? Toronto or Calgary?



## wuitsung (Sep 18, 2008)

I am planning to move out my city. I am looking for jobs in IT networking field. Anyone know where has More Job Opportunities in networking field? and even with little experience? Because I just graduated from school a while ago. Toronto or Calgary? Thank you.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Level of English?*



wuitsung said:


> I am planning to move out my city. I am looking for jobs in IT networking field. Anyone know where has More Job Opportunities in networking field? and even with little experience? Because I just graduated from school a while ago. Toronto or Calgary? Thank you.


*out of my city

*in the IT networking field

The level of English is very important in IT as a misunderstanding can lead to disaster.

That said - Calgary has lots of IT opportunities. Serious Oil and Gas players here so lots of jobs for us geeks. If you fancy it then Calgary might be good.


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

hi calgary i would say would be better for you
regards ray


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

I am also in IT Networking field. Basically I run a Technical Help Desk for an Internet Service randering services in 6 major cities of Pakistan. I can work as network administrator, office administrator, help desk specialist. 

I applied in Sep 06 and still no news. These days filling up form for my kids who arrived after sending my application to Canadian High Commission. On several job sites if I search for the jobs I found several jobs matching my creiteria but never got any reply if I apply online.

I am hearing about Calgary a lot would love to settel there. My family members are mainly residing in Mississauga and main Toronto areas.

Any help in this regard will be appreciated.

Thanks and best wishes to all.


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

hi 
the famliy life seem,s to be better in calgary and you have the work /rest ratio level right
and there are more people coming from all over which makes it great
regards 
ray


----------

